# someapps cant be moved to SD card



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Dear everyone, 

I wonder why some apps I download and won't allow me to move to SD card


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what windows version XP Pro 

a lot of applications need to be loaded onto the C: drive to RUN 

you can get portable applications which can run from a flashdrive


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

We are talking about the Android system, not Windows. :smile:

Anyways - it is up to the developer to allow the apps to be moved from SD card. It has to be coded into the application.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

oppps should have looked at the forum, apologies for that


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Yes, it's android os mobile. How do we know if the apps is able to be moved to sd 

thanks again for all the helps


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Go to the Manage Applications screen. (Menu, Settings, Manage Applications)

Click on an app you would like to move - if it's able to be moved, you'll see the Move to SD option.

Moving an App to SD is a feature that is _only_ included in Android 2.2 (Froyo) and above. If you are not running 2.2 or above, you will _not_ see the Move to SD option.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry, actually my question was how do we know if the app is movable to sd before installing on the phone? 

Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

There is no way of knowing unless the developer put it in the description.


----------

